# 199 halloween related music videos on you tube.



## Haunted jan (Oct 26, 2016)

Here's my own Halloween mix with over 199 videos of Halloween related music from old to new, heavy metal to soul and just about everything in between. 
Please be advised that some are not kid friendly so you will need to check through first. 

Hosted on you tube. All still available at time of this posting. Here's the link: www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNex11C8eT7hOtnvhGJcRR7HwKDwz-VRj

If you wanted to make it longer, then just search of Halloween sound effects, there are plenty of 2 hour plus tracks. 
Also I've found that there are reading of Never more on you tube. 

I hope that I've picked out some tunes that you have not heard before.
If anyone reading this can talk me through putting this somewhere without the adverts I would be happy to sort it. 
Here's hoping. 
Enjoy folks!


----------



## runjimmyrun (Jun 4, 2016)

*fun to watch!*

and Johnny Cash is in there! Thanks! runjimmyrun


----------



## DamageGirl (Apr 23, 2017)

This one might be good for an outdoor haunt.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I love all kinds of creepy ambient music and 3-D soundscapes.


----------

